# Port O'Connor spots to fish



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Haven't been down in a long time. Taking the family later this month. What are some good spots to hit this time of year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anchor at the jetties and bring live shrimp.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> Anchor at the jetties and bring live shrimp.


:bounce::dance::headknock


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

*good luck*



Centex fisher said:


> Haven't been down in a long time. Taking the family later this month. What are some good spots to hit this time of year? Thanks in advance.


Not sure if you want to go shallow or deep but, and this isn't a lot of help, I was down there with some friends a week or so ago and we caught a few fish in Mitchell's cut before the Left/East Turn going to the old coast guard station. Didn't catch a fish in oilfield cut or near the old coast guard station. We went to go offshore but the wind didn't allow it and I couldn't get my boat very shallow with the water out. Several places I have fished before were inaccessible. I told my wife I needed another boat and she walked off sad3sm.

I ended up taking them to the end of the small jetties and the pier and we caught 3 bonnet head sharks, several sheepshead, a couple black drum, whiting, and the dreaded hardheads. We also caught several fish in the ICW at the house we rented, including some redfish. When you get to go a couple times a year you have to take the weather in stride. I'm going back during Spring Break on a family trip, if we do any good I will relay the info. I'm sure we will hit the big jetties this time.

I couldn't fish it last time but when I am there I try to drift fish by grass island and around the lighthouse / state park area and catch a few. Several boats headed that way while we were there.


----------



## txfishkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

depends on the wind, spring time is very windy and any shoreline with off color water and wind protection out of a boat lane would work. get away from boat traffic and pay attention for shallow water. the currents change depths and routes. follow someone out and be careful. not a place for rookies


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Bill Day Reef area has lots of shell to drift throwing plastics or live shrimp, of course if the wind is blowing 20, scratch that.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. We are actually going down this weekend now and in to a few days next week. Looks like wind is in the forecast. As Trey said "When you get to go a couple times a year you have to take the weather in stride".

Looks like the stance we will be taking. We'll just look for cover from the wind and do the best we can. Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Good Luck*



Centex fisher said:


> Thanks guys. We are actually going down this weekend now and in to a few days next week. Looks like wind is in the forecast. As Trey said "When you get to go a couple times a year you have to take the weather in stride".
> 
> Looks like the stance we will be taking. We'll just look for cover from the wind and do the best we can. Any other suggestions appreciated.


I will be there Saturday-Wednesday, along with the wind. Looks like heavy rain Saturday. It seems like every spring break it is either raining, windy, or the water has no salinity due to previous rains.

If you see a blue NauticStar behind a gray f150 or white ram 2500 that could be me. On Main street toward the East End there is a sno-cone stand for sale, that and the homes behind it used to be my uncles, I wish they still lived there. We rent houses when we go down now. Tigrett and pocrentals.com have both been good to us. A free place was better though. Ha.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

I have always had great luck catching reds in 20'-30' of water at the end of the east most jetty in POC. If you anchor at the end off that jetty about 50 yards from the rocks there is a deep hole there that constantly holds large red fish. Many guides are out there all the time. Sometime there are reds and sometimes there are not but from my experience I have caught reds there every time I go except once and that time we moved more into the bay at the end of that same jetty and caught reds. Large live shrimp on a fish finder rig with 1/2 oz to 2 oz weight depending on the tide and it can get to moving there at times. Good luck.


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

We fished yesterday. Pringle Lake had plenty of Redfish, many small ones. Conti lake had some small Reds and a few trout that we drifted for. That's a long run for a family though. 

The guys that went to the jetties lit it up. Monster Reds and sheepshead. Largest red was 42. All caught on shrimp.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

We usually spend some time at the big jetties but with the wind they are forecasting, that probably won't be a fun ride for the family.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

In. We will be there Wed & Thur


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Centex fisher said:


> We usually spend some time at the big jetties but with the wind they are forecasting, that probably won't be a fun ride for the family.


If the wind is blowing, anchor in Mitchell's Cut at Saluria and bring a dozen blue crabs. Big drum have to be hungry in there right now. Fish when the tide is moving. Bring enough lead to hold bottom.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

69 deg. ,wind NE kicking up white caps, raining harder now and the radar looks like garbage.

Not a good day to be in POC on vacation . We have some guests coming to visit in a few hours that want to fish . Bummer! At least the boat ramp will not be crowded if you decide to brave it.


----------



## rtdouglas7 (Feb 12, 2017)

LaddH said:


> 69 deg. ,wind NE kicking up white caps, raining harder now and the radar looks like garbage.
> 
> Not a good day to be in POC on vacation . We have some guests coming to visit in a few hours that want to fish . Bummer! At least the boat ramp will not be crowded if you decide to brave it.


Well I will be there tomorrow. Hopefully It will blow through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

rtdouglas7 said:


> Well I will be there tomorrow. Hopefully It will blow through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sun just broke through here in POC. It looks like most of the nastiness is offshore so maybe we are in luck.
It is still blowing about 15 or so .


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> The sun just broke through here in POC. It looks like most of the nastiness is offshore so maybe we are in luck.
> It is still blowing about 15 or so .


It is overcast and blowing like stink right now. It is a coolish 58 degrees.
You will have to be hardcore dedicated, or dumb, to go out in this mess.
Tomorrow looks like it will be good.


----------



## TxAgAngler (May 19, 2010)

Hope ya'll are having some luck. We are headed down for the first time on Wednesday taking my dad fishing. We haven't been able to get him on the water for about 2 years. Welcoming any tips also!


----------



## rtdouglas7 (Feb 12, 2017)

WhoopIn2010 said:


> Hope ya'll are having some luck. We are headed down for the first time on Wednesday taking my dad fishing. We haven't been able to get him on the water for about 2 years. Welcoming any tips also!


Dress warm. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

LaddH said:


> It is overcast and blowing like stink right now. It is a coolish 58 degrees.
> 
> You will have to be hardcore dedicated, or dumb, to go out in this mess.
> 
> Tomorrow looks like it will be good.


Hope it is improving, we get there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

bboswell said:


> Hope it is improving, we get there tomorrow afternoon.


This morning it was overcast and rough but it just cleared up and the wind died down.
Looks good for tomorrow and Wed.


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Anybody going offshore Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Headed down this afternoon, fishing with Captain Lowtide tomorrow.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

funewgy said:


> Headed down this afternoon, fishing with Captain Lowtide tomorrow.


Yep, I fish with Capt. Lowtide (Curtiss Cash) every summer. He's one of those multi-species guides, everything from shallow water fish out to big tarpon at the jetties and off the beach. Last summer we caught a dozen ling on one trip, though only a few keepers. He's been in POC about 25 years.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I will be there Saturday and Sunday, any new reports? My first time to fish POC as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

lfished poc this last weekend and water was pretty good. found a couple keeper trout but only a couple of rat reds. still wondering if the surf will start up soon? want to be able to fish in a couple of weeks. anybody been out to boggy lately?

poc-ed


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

This past weekend my wife and I both limited on reds Saturday and Sunday. Not a single trout though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

where abouts were you fishing? not wanting to take anybodys "spot" just asking for general location. we tried bayocous, and oil cut and big bayou. couldn't get a red to bite. caught trout at bayocous towards grass island.

poc-ed


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

It's no big secret. We just fished the rocks at the base of the big Jetties. There were lots of Sheepshead with the Reds mixed in. The largest was a real pretty 26 incher.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Haul a quart of live shrimp to the jetties, and you're pretty much guaranteed a fish fry. Some folks just don't like being around waves and granite rocks, however. A POC friend went last weekend with visiting relatives and kids fished the jetties and managed a pair of 32 inch redfish they tagged and kept. Had a heck of a grill session, redfish on the halfshell. Washed down with margaritas, if I know that crowd.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Fished with Curtiss Cash last Wednesday. Limits on drum and trout with 2 > 25" reds. Not going to give up his spots so if you want to catch fish and learn the bays give Capt. Lowtide a call @ 361-564-7032


----------



## rtdouglas7 (Feb 12, 2017)

We ended up catching 34" 31" & 29" on Sunday there. Several smaller ones. Oh yeah, a limit of sheep heads to go with them. 

I would like to learn more about the cuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

*POC*

A few fish from POC that week, the biggest group was a guided trip with Capt Marty, the other pic was at Shoalwater.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

those are some nice fish! I didn't know if Capt. Marty was still guiding. He is very good and a very helpful with any questions. again, way to go on the catching!

poc-ed


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I remember seeing ya at Froggies when the top picture was taken. I was in the Haynie Bigfoot that docked as the fish were going back into the tub to be cleaned. That was a nice haul.

www.captmatulafishing.com


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Great catch. Bet y'all had a blast. Always fun to get others on fish.
Way to go!!
Poc-ed


----------

